# The Dreaded ERROR 132!!!



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Well first of all i want to start out by saying I'm about ready to cry right now.   
Well I'm Pretty Sure Ya-ll At Tech Support KN ow About The Error 132 Message In WoW. But No Matter What Forum i look at, they all give indirect Solutions. Basically I Need A Way(doesn't Matter How Many Ideas), that i can fix this wow 132 message.

I Think My Comp Might Be Over Clocked But I Don't Know How Do Set It To Defaults, and there was a point in time where i couldn't even open wow without the error 132 message, i did a system restore, downloaded everything(patches. . .etc) and i was able to open wow (obviously), but instead of the error 132 message i get a blue screen of death, but eventually (probably to keep my comp safe), wow just brings it back to the error 132 message, so i cant even open wow. Any Help Would Be Great!!!!


p.s. u guys pwn!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you tried what's outlined here: http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/?id=aww01735p


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Many Times, I m Not Sure If I Did The RAM One.

But my drivers are up to date, cant play the game itself so i have no cache, my computer wont let me do the -opengl thing,no background apps, i did a defrag already, and dont know how to underclock.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Reset your CMOS - leave the pins parked for a good ten minutes and try the game again.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol, not to sound stupid, but how do i do that?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What makes you think your machine is overclocked? Did you ever change any settings in the BIOS to improve the speed?

Before you reset the CMOS, make sure you're familiar with your computer's system configurations, as resetting the CMOS will reset the hardware settings to factory default, which means your CPU might not run at the same speed it did before.

Do you have any problems with other games, or with other programs on the computer, or is it just in WoW?


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

The Guy I Bought This Custom Computer From, Said A Few Things About OverClocking, he did it to the cpu and idk if he ever changed it back!


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Also, Once Or Twice When i Loaded My Comp, it Said "Overclocking Failed!" Lol


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

O And If This Is Helpful, it said in a minidump that File "Xgiv3.dll" had an error, and i remeber the maker saying something about the viddeo card driver!!! I might be getting some where, lol. O Yeah u guys pwn!


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Any Help Would Still Be Nice Lol!


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

did u give up on me ((


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

I noted in your reply to my last post that you "didn't try the RAM one". Well thats a pretty important step that you skipped so verify your ram is stable with a memory testing utility such as memtest86. Minidump files are often created due to instability of the system.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

OK I Will, o and i updated my video card driver, and the mini dump still is happening, and it is mostly in the game wow, because it uses the most performance!


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

well it says my ram is fine, i think its a over heating problem, my idles were 56, 52 , and 51 celcius, from 3 diff temps!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Processor temp is that high at idle?

Pop the side panel off and aim a household fan at the inside of the case. See if the temps drop.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Im Def Gonna Try That One!
Ty Guys For Your Help!


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I cAnt Exactly Do That, Is There Anything I Can Do, Im Willing To Do ANything, Could Underclocking It Work?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Why can't you do as i suggested? If your case doesn't have a side panel and you have to take the surrounding cover off do it that way.


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, try testing your RAM. 

Also, try not to double, triple, or quadruple post. Use the edit button, as it keeps things cleaner.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok Well I Installed A New Fan, And Now Im Barely Pushing 50 degrees, Unless I Keep It On For Like Hours. So, all i can do so far is try to find my motherboards drivers, which maybe the problem I've got the minidumps still coming saying it could be the Xgiv3.dll(video card driver), so i updated that, but everest doesnt seem to show me the name of my motherboard. I'm pretty sure its an ASUS, cause thats what it says at startup, but how would i find the exact model?


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

ok im starting to lose hope !


I Tested My Ram, and added a new fan, i reinstalled everything, constantly changed hardware, what am i gonna do, i just want to simply play World of Warcraft. All My Friends Are Leveling Past Me Because My computer Keeps Crashing. Please, what can i do?
The only thing i haven't tried is installing my mother board's drivers, other than that I'm stuck!


----------



## Rosaro (Apr 17, 2007)

Try to load the default settings in yourbios.

Worked fine for me!


----------



## Import (May 17, 2007)

you know what man!!!! I FEEL YOU MAN!!!!! mine just stopped working after i download that gay new patch that jsut came out, ima cry too man!!!! and i tried to lowad the default sttings in the bios but it didnt help. but i might be doing it wrong, can you tell me how to plz?


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

i just got new ram, and a new video card for a total of 120$ at tigerdirect.com but i winded up quitting any way lol


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Did you even reset the CMOS as suggested by myself earlier in the thread? ;o)


----------



## Import (May 17, 2007)

how do you do that? lol


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Take off the panel from your PC case and look for a green jumper, it should be placed on two pins, of which should be the bottom two. If this is the case, put the jumper on the top two pins and take out the coin battery on the motherboard, leave the battery out whilst the jumper is in the place you put it - leave it for about 10minutes and then put in the coin battery and place the jumper back, boot up.

Remember to do this whilst the computer is off and remove the plug from the power supply.

To find the exact location of the jumper and how to do it, look in your motherboard manual.

Nick.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

We're all talking of resetting the CMOS - I've noticed that some new motherboards are completely jumperless, so not sure how one would go about the task in the first place? through BIOS (as in reset to default?)


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Just take out the coin battery and disconnect the power, or read the manual?


----------



## meanyob (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go! Problem Solved!!! (for me any way)

I had 'error 132' for about 1 month.
Thinking back, I updated alot of the drivers for my computer. Namely the Nvidia Geforce Drivers (mine is a 7800GS - AGP)
Thats when I got the 'error 132' - Damn those latest Geforce drivers!

So, if you have a geforce, then downgrade to driver 93.71 (they are older drivers, but still work)

I repeat...

Drivers 93.71
93.71_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

Enjoy!


----------



## SlyGuy382 (Feb 24, 2008)

For thepast few years, my WoW went through phases where it would be almost impossible to log on for more than 3 seconds without getting an error, or getting unofficially disconnected (When everything on the screen freezes up, but you can still move around). So i recently tried several of the things blizzard asks you to do when you get the error 132 message, and hey! maybe there not completely useless! Running WoW in -opengl has been working so far for me. 

- Click Start. 
- Highlight Programs.
- Highlight World of Warcraft without clicking on it. 
- Right click on the World of Warcraft icon. 
- Click Properties. 
- In the Target field add -opengl after the quotation mark 
Example: "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl 
- Click OK. 
- Try the game now with the icon you just modified.


----------



## Lagnah (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright i have been this error for now few days, also i have been this error many times in pass. Somehow i just fixed it and i didnt know how:up:. Well im been thinking that my memory is too low to run wow.

My physical memory is 1024MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM). 

Its kind a wierd when i get the error, I go to my main char, well i can play good without the error i think. When i go on my alt char then error came/come. By the way i tryed that Opengl mode thing but seems no help.

If i have fixed the error few times, then its not the memory who does it or is it or maybe my video card is the problem.

My Video Card is Nvidia Corp GeForce 6600GT

If anyone have any clue or experience on these problems, then please make me a post or reply.


----------



## Lagnah (Jul 5, 2008)

I figured this out, on my main char all works great :up:. But then i go on my alt and click C then i get the error. Im playing on private server, never happened this to me.


----------



## Lagnah (Jul 5, 2008)

Hehe this was a server bug, i fixed it now .


----------



## Jett68 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not what I would be considered computer savvy but this worked for me.

This error happened 5 times in a row with my pc while playing WoW. It was a heavy load on the video because I was logging in to a very busy area. I solved the problem by adjusting my AGP aperture. WoW forums suggest that it be set to 2X your onboard video memory. ie: 32 mb onboard=64 AGP aperture setting, 64mb onboard = 128mb AGP aperture setting, 128=256 etc.
This is virtual memory. It won't be accessed unless your vid card memory is over taxed and then it kicks in to assist with things like texturing. It is important not to have this set too low or too high as it will effect the way your system uses the memory and can cause crashes, hitching video, draw problems, and complete lock ups. 2X seems to be the right setting to run WoW or I assume any other MMO's.

to access this setting, reboot and access your CMOS settings (usually F2 but will tell you on your screen before post) and scroll to AGP aperture.

Hope this helps.


----------



## waestrey (Aug 10, 2008)

ive had this issue i know it sucks. first even if you have already done so
1. update drivers
2. defrag
3. can u post your system specs
4. run a repair.exe located in your wow folder.


----------

